# Decent 5/8 L shaped prewaar seatpost



## bikesnbuses (Dec 19, 2013)

Im looking to buy a decent condition/finish L shaped seat post...You can PM or email me at bikesnbuses@yahoo.com  Thank you


----------



## carlitos60 (Dec 19, 2013)

*Lucky 7 Post!*

If You Like it, PM Me!!! $26 Shipped











Good Luck!


----------

